# look whos back on board



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

I posted a while ago about the fact that we were stopping ttc and went back on the pill.
Well my moods became terrible-very down and hit a real low. 
I was throwing up each evening after taking it and after a month of this i broke down completely and we ahd a huge discussion about the affect this was having on us and also on me. 

So basically we said we both love each other we want to try once more for a baby and so here we are. 

Hope im welcome back?

Im on cd 7 but not sure what will happen this cycle as first off pill. We are taking things slow until after xmas and im hoping that it will happen before then but at the moment im on cloud 9 just to be able to say we are trying again. 

I have a gynae appointment on 10th nov to discuss my cysts and may mention the fact we have been trying for a while now. Will let you know how that goes. 

Just wanted to say thanks for your support in my previous post and hope im ok to come here again .

love sarah xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Of course you are welcome back!!!  It's good to see you again.  I'm glad you've managed to get things sorted out.  Fingers crossed for this month!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh Sarylou

I am so pleased for you babe       

Fell free to come onto the TTC natrually thread babe.

Congrats agian

Love Charlotte


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks you girls. Feels wonderful to be able to say we are at least trying again. 

Charlotte where can i find that thread, I will see if i can find it. 

Once again thankyou, I pray we can all have our wishes come true. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Sary

Below you will find the link to the inbetweens thread. Just click on the post that says ttc naturally with fertility issues.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0

Hope this helps


----------

